# Tips



## Guest (Sep 19, 2010)

I think that recovery begins when you yourself start looking on the bright/positive side. Once somebody begins to work with the DP/DR, then the recovery process begins. I'm not recovered but I am learning a few things that I'll share here.

*1) Patience*

Even though we can get DP/DR just over one day, that doesn't mean recovery will just suddenly happen as quick as the DP came. Recovery is likely a lifelong endeavor to overcome DP/DR and continue to live. Patience is a virtue, and especially here with this condition. When you are patient with recovery, that allows you to be understanding if you go through a couple of bad days mixed in with the good days. Just because you have a Relapse doesn't mean you aren't in recovery mode.

*2) Acceptance*

I think this is a big one to learn. Many people have a hard time accepting DP/DR. That leaves you constantly thinking and over analyzing the condition. Once you learn to accept that this is the way things are, for now, then you gain a new perspective, a new understanding, of DP/DR. Accepting the feelings and experiences of DP/DR seems to take a lot of the weight off your shoulders. It's a statement of coming to terms with this condition. Yes, this is the way things are, for now.

*3) Protective Mechanism*

This is a big one I think. It's important to understand that DP/DR is a protective mechanism, because that's when you realize DP/DR means the best intentions. It is trying to protect you from trauma. It's just way to overly protective. Knowing this will help you not fight the DP/DR. It's meant to be worked with, not against. Even understanding this will reduce your fear of it. Realizing this is a protective mechanism is just one step away from FORGIVING the DP/DR.

*4) Live *

This is where I have the biggest trouble. It seems DP/DR had ruined my life and still remains an obstacle in the way of living. Many of those who have recovered mention this is a number 1 must do. They say that if we go on with our lives, that DP/DR will eventually leave on it's own. This is also making a bold statement to the condition: That despite it, we can live our lives.

-----------------

If you are also on the road to recovery, and have some tips to add, feel free to post them here. Because another one of our allies in beating this condition is *COMMUNITY.* We are here for support and to give support. I honestly wouldn't be as far into recovery as I am if I hadn't came across this forum. It was the biggest relief to discover I wasn't alone, like I thought I had been for 6 years of not knowing what DP/DR was. And I hope this little post helps at least somebody out there. I know writing it out has helped me even. So with that I wish you all Good Luck!


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

like


----------



## Classy (Sep 7, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## rodris (Jun 18, 2012)

Native said:


> I think that recovery begins when you yourself start looking on the bright/positive side. Once somebody begins to work with the DP/DR, then the recovery process begins. I'm not recovered but I am learning a few things that I'll share here.
> 
> *1) Patience*
> 
> ...


HI! for me another tip could be trying to challenge the feeling of losing control(robotic)in some situations or when you feel you are going insane!tell your dp,okay do it!i want to lose control to go mad!come on!and obviously you stays the same .thats a way to tell your subconcience taht dp cant hurt you at all!!


----------

